
Ask HN: How do I speak more at conferences? - eibrahim
I would like to speak more at conferences.  Any idea how to find more speaking events and &quot;apply&quot; to them?<p>I want to give back more to the community and I love traveling.  But I haven&#x27;t been able to do much since I had my twins.  I think this will scratch both itches for me.<p>Thanks.
======
SyneRyder
I've started tracking a list of indie developer & freelancer friendly
conferences over at my Indie Conference site [1]. On the associated mailing
list I'm hoping to notify people of upcoming Call For Presentations deadlines.
A few I've found coming up soon:

UIKonf presentations are due February 15:
[http://www.uikonf.com/#cfp](http://www.uikonf.com/#cfp)

Xojo XDC USA has a call for presentations due on Feb 26, though your talk
would need to be related to Xojo / REALbasic:
[http://www.xojo.com/xdc/HTML/index.html](http://www.xojo.com/xdc/HTML/index.html)

YOW! Perth presentations close on 13 March:
[http://west.yowconference.com.au/call-for-
presentations/](http://west.yowconference.com.au/call-for-presentations/)

Business Of Software runs a call for speakers all year round:
[http://thebln.com/speaking/](http://thebln.com/speaking/)

[1] [http://www.indieconference.com/](http://www.indieconference.com/)

------
mostlystatic
I've been using [https://calltospeakers.com/](https://calltospeakers.com/) to
find conferences that are looking for talk submissions.

------
bsoares
Prepare some talks on topics that you are pro at and then share them. That way
you can send samples to different relevant speaking events.

